# Does not like water



## tammysue (May 6, 2008)

I have one more problem with Molly - Hope someone has suggestions. She is a rescued dog from a lady who kept her isolated. However, we have tried to get her in the pool and last week we took her to the beach. She would have not part of the water. I don't think she knows she's a water dog. 

Any suggestions? Is this normal?

Tammy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our golden girls love their baths...... took them to the lake and they wouldn't even put their toes in !!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

When Luke was a puppy, he wouldn't even go out in the rain to do his business, he hated water so much. It was crazy. Finally I got him (don't make fun of me) a rain coat that covered his head so his face wouldn't get wet, and he didn't mind the water at all then. He's still not a fan of rain, though, let alone a lake or pool. I think he doesn't realize he's a Golden.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Our first golden, a puppy, had to be carried into the water. We were in ankle deep water. Lots of wading at first, praise and treats. Our second golden, a two year adult, didn't know how to swim. We took her to a off leach dog park on Lake Washington. She watched the other water dogs and started to play around the shore. Some tennis balls and treats got her started. Wade out a little and call them to you while waving a treat.


----------



## bkalafar (Apr 4, 2008)

Our Murray wouldn't go near the pool for anything...until, my sister came to visit with her kids. With all of the hooting, hollering and splashing around that went on, he got all excited and jumped in by himself. After that, there was no keeping him out. He would wait for Dad to finish cleaning the pool and then jump in for a quick lap, get out and relax under a big market umbrella. This weekend is supposed to be a hot one and I'll be opening up the pool today. Murray isn't with us any more, but we'll see how little Simon makes out. He's almost a year old now and we hope he enjoys the pool too. Give Molly a chance to get in by herself and don't forget that toys and treats can help things along.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

It is not normal for a dog who has never been exposed to water not to like it at first. The key is to take is slow--don't do the throw them in and sink or swim thing.

Try taking to dog to a lake or pond with a gradual drop off--big waves are to be avoided at first. Wear your bathing suit or waders and wade in a few steps and see if the dog will follow. They may step in just to be with you or you might try calling or treats. If he gets in the water, happy him up, but don't splash or dunk.

If they get in and realize what they have done and run back, no big deal. Just keep slowly trying to coax the dog into the water and once you do, try gradually moving out.

It won't take one trip to the pond, but eventually most dogs learn to like it--especially if it is hot and the water is cool.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby LOVES the bath but she is not a fan of the water. I got her to go in the lake once but she was chasing waves. A few weeks ago, Dan and I took her to a different lake and she wanted NOTHING to do with it. We worked on trying to coax her in. Hopefully one day she'll love to be in the water!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Tatnall said:


> It is not normal for a dog who has never been exposed to water not to like it at first.


I must have gotten confused--I meant that it *is* normal.

(don't seem to have edit buttons)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think there is a natural fear of anything new...but with time and help that passes. Lucky lives for water, rain, hose, pool...but has never been to the lake so dont know how he would react. I tend to think he'd be wary at first.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

is there a place where she can be around friendly, water loving dogs?? seeing the other kids having fun might interest her


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not that you ever would, but dont force her - and certainly dont toss her in off a dock...
Going in the water yourself to swim and play may help...other water-loving dogs that she knows and likes to play will usually convince her that the water is not so bad...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd get a little baby pool and let her explore the water on her own.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

My one guy had bad incident when 6months would not swim until I bought rubber boat and took him out to middle of pond and pushed him out, Did that twice he now fetchs sticks in lakes,rivers like his brother.


I would first pick her up and put her in shallow water then let her go with lots of praise


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

If you have any friendly water loving dogs around I would plan a group outing... a puppy playdate at the beach or river or whatever body of water. Most dogs can't resist their puppy friends playing and splashing around while they are standing on land. but be CAREFUL and watchful. I did this and one of my dogs jumped in a deep section of the river and we found out she could not swim! 
Another thought is you could try a doggie life jacket and see is the dog likes to float...


----------

